# Argon FR - Aufbau-Doku



## sluette (14. April 2011)

hallo zusammen,

der trend geht ja dazu seinen aufbau zu dokumentieren, will ich mich also auch mal versuchen.

nun hat sich mir nach intensiver suche die gelegenheit geboten, bei den angelsächsischen nachbarn ein 2007er argon FR über ebay.co.uk zu ersteigern. das ding ging für 255GBP relativ günstig über die theke und ist heute nach unvorstellbaren 2 tagen per parcelforce bei mir gelandet.
respekt erstmal.







in meinem fuhrpark befindet sich bereits ein 08er argon CC welches ich nicht missen möchtem, bei dem ich aber mittlerweile ein bischen federweg an der front vermisse. das argon FR soll also eher als touren-trailbike aufgebaut werden, und mit einer langhubigen gabel auch genug spass beim alpencross bieten.

der zustand ist soweit sehr gut. keine beulen oder risse konnten nach genauer betrachtung gefunden werden. 

ich möchte das FR mit hammerschmidt fahren, da mich die kurbel an meinem helius AM voll überzeugt. leider hat der FR rahmen kein iscg aufnahme. auf nachfrage bei kalle ist ein nachrüsten zwar möglich, sprengt aber den finanziellen rahmen. 
also machen wir das selber...
die zugführung für die HS über das oberrohr / sitzrohr ist auch nicht optimal, darum werde ich auch noch eine zugführung unterm unterrohr nachrüsten. sowas habe ich schon bei meinerm 2001er bmxtb gemacht, ist kein hexenwerk.

zum geplanten aufbau / umbau (kursiv steht für noch nicht vorhanden): 

rahmenfinish: _raw _
gabel: fox 32 talas rl in silber/grau
steuersatz: _hope in rote_
laufräder: _hope pro 2 naben (rot) / alex supra 28 chrom / rote dt alu nippel / dt competition speichen silber 2.0/1.8/2.0_
bremsen: hope tech x2 oder mono4 
antrieb / shifter: hammerschmidt AM custom / _x9 10fach_ 
sattelstütze: thomson 
vorbau: _hope fr silber_
lenker: _raceface deus oder atlas AM rot _
griffe: acros a-grips signature
reifen: maxxis ardent fr 2.4
sattel: alter specialized (eingefahren, keine ahnung wie der heisst)

die hammerschmidt wird noch gepimpt, dazu aber spider mehr. 

morgen geht die die kiste weiter zu götz zum entlacken.

sooo, ich bin happy, mal wieder basteln.

hier noch einige bilder vom rahmen:





















am schaltauge wurde wohl mal das gewinde durchgedreht und notdürfig repariert, ausserdem ist das ding krum. werde ich wohl neu ordern:






und zum schluss noch mein entwurf vom iscg05 adapter, ist aber noch nicht abgeschlossen:






nochwas, obwohls mich in den fingern juckt, werde ich mir für den aufbau zeit lassen. habe momentan viel um die ohren...

also dann, demnächst mehr.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. April 2011)

Glückwunsch, war ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen 

Bin gespannt wie der Rahmen von Götz zurückkommt, wird bestimmt gut werden! Und auf den HS Adapter bin ich noch mehr gespannt. Wie wird der befestigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. April 2011)

der hs-iscg-adapter hat mein vollstes interesse!


----------



## sluette (15. April 2011)

am liebsten schweissen, könnte mir auch schrumpfen oder kaltpressen vorstellen. mal sehen...


----------



## pfalz (15. April 2011)

Ist da ausreichend Platz, wegen der Schweißnähte am Tretlager von Sattelrohr und Kettensstrebe? (Yeah, Catia  )

Bin gespannt 

Wie funktioniert das mit der Scheibenbremse hinten, bin ich blind oder wo ist das die Bfestigung..?


----------



## Triple F (15. April 2011)

Die Aufnahme ist am verschiebbaren (und entfernten  ) Ausfallende.


----------



## sluette (15. April 2011)

ich habe mir da die iscg aufnahme an meinem helius AM als master genommen, dort ist sie lediglich mit drei kurzen nähten am innenlagergehäuse verschweisst. soviel platz ist am argon FR auf jeden fall vorhanden.

da die ausfallenden verschiebbar sind, ist die discaufnahme am gegenüberliegenden ausfallende intergriert:


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Was hätte denn das nachrüsten bei N gekostet?


----------



## pfalz (15. April 2011)

> Die Aufnahme ist am verschiebbaren (und entfernten  ) Ausfallende.



stimmt..macht Sinn *an-die-Stirn-lang*


----------



## sluette (15. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Was hätte denn das nachrüsten bei N gekostet?



den genauen preis habe ich nicht erfahren, nur das es max. sinn machen würde wenn ich den rahmen geschenkt bekommen hätte.

ich werde das mal mit der selbstbaulösung antesten, mal sehen ob's klappt. 

ein freund von mir hat den adapter an ein cube fritzz gebaut, was viel aufwändiger ist: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38880


----------



## acid-driver (15. April 2011)

auch ein schickes projekt. 
ich meld mal das abo an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (16. April 2011)

so, heute ist schnomal die gabel gekommen.
klasse !






zum steuersatz ist mir aufgefallen dass das argon FR auch 22mm einpresstiefe benötigt.
somit werde ich leider keinen hope verbauen können und auf den acros ah-07 in rot elox ausweichen.
ich habe ihn ebenfalls im helius AM verbaut und bin dort sehr zufrieden damit.

bis spider...


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2011)

Nimm doch den Reset Steuersatz. Ist von der Verarbeitung deutlich besser!


----------



## Machiavelli (17. April 2011)

Wozu? Der Acros ist leicht und langlebig.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. April 2011)

Hatte beide liegen gehabt und die Verarbeitung und die Dichtungen sind beim Reset besser.
Wenn man den Konus vergleicht, dann versteht man den Unterschied noch mehr.

Kann aber auch sein, das ich Reset verrückt bin. )


----------



## sluette (17. April 2011)

reset hatte ich auch im auge, ist aber momentan nicht drin. denke also ich werde den ah-07 nehmen. wie schon geschrieben fahre ich den nun über 2 jahre im AM und bin voll zufrieden. ausserdem ist die bauhöhe niedriger als beim reset, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## sluette (18. April 2011)

erster teil für die laufräder ist heute gekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. April 2011)

ist das spannend


----------



## sluette (21. April 2011)

sooo, hier gibt's mal wieder was neues zu vermelden:

neuware: RaceFace Atlas AM lenker, 725mm breit:






altbestand: Acros A-Grips Signature:






der rahmen ist mittlerweile bei Götz eingetroffen, dauert aber wohl bis zu 10 tagen. muss ich mich also in geduld üben...


----------



## sluette (24. April 2011)

ich habe mir noch einige gedanken zum thema HS ISGC gemacht. meine oben geposteten entwurf auf ISCG05 basis habe ich verworfen weil da anscheinend die PimpKit führung nicht zu passt. also ISCG03, wie sie auch beim helius AM angewendet wird:











da das argon FR ein 68er gehäuse hat, muss das HS innenlager eh mit zwei 2,5mm distanzscheiben eingebaut werden. somit wird mein ISCG adapter diese 2,5mm distanz schon aufweisen und gewährleistet somit auch eine plane ebene zwischen gehäuse und ISCG aufnahmen. den genauen aussendurchmesser des innenlagers kann ich erst messen wenn der rahmen pulverfrei von götz wieder zurück ist. sollte wohl noch wenigstens bis ende nächster woche dauern, leider... 
anschließend wird der adapter dementsprechend gefräst und soll sehr eng über das innenlagergehäuse gehen. 
den ersten ersten versuch will ich, entgegen der empfehlung von truvativ, mit reiner klemmung des adapters über die innenlagerschale probieren. das hat beim oben genannten cube fritzz schon sehr gut funktioniert. falls nicht muss geschweisst oder geklebt werden. 

die HS ist gestern eingetroffen und wird noch schön gemacht, später mehr...


----------



## stuk (24. April 2011)

das wird fein
abo.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2011)

Das wird bestimmt ein cooles Rad. 
Hast Du Erfahrungen beim Alukleben?


----------



## sluette (25. April 2011)

ne, leider nicht persönlich, nur daß wir das früher bei einem automobilhersteller aus münchen gemacht haben und in dieser branche ein standard verfahren ist...


----------



## sluette (26. April 2011)

soooo, ich brauche mal einen tip...

habe soeben folgende anzeige gefunden:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/372060/cat/22

dort wird dieses laufrad verkauft:





ist jetzt nicht zu 100% identisch mit denen die ich geplant habe, bis auf die nippel kommt's denen optisch aber schon sehr nahe und überzeugt mich leider doch nicht. 

das radl soll ja hauptsächlich silber / raw werden und einige rote details bekommen (naben, steuersatz, sattelklemme, lenker, ausfallenden und kurbel).
ich überlege nun ob ich rote felgen nehmen sollen, sähe dann ungefähr so aus: 






ist das zuviel rot?


----------



## pfalz (26. April 2011)

Mir persönlich wär es zuviel rot...willst Du unbedingt Hope-Naben? Ansonsten schau mal hier. Habe mir dort letztens einen LRS bestellt und war recht zufrieden (gab Probleme wegen der Lieferbarkeit der Felge, wurde aber nachbestellt und der Kontakt war super; Versand für nen LRS ist ca. £18...)


----------



## sluette (26. April 2011)

danke für den link aber marken wie superstar, sixpack, spank, etc. haben für mich ausser fetten decals kein eigenständiges design und kommen mir nicht an den stuhl. ich weiss das ich da voreingenommen bin, ist aber so... .


----------



## pfalz (26. April 2011)

bei mir dominiert diesbezüglich die Finanzministerin...bin dennoch sehr gespannt aud Deinen Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> danke für den link aber da bin ich leider zu voreigenommen. marken wie superstar, sixpack, spank etc. kommen mir nicht an den stuhl, da bin ich zu alt für .



Dann ist der Laufradsatz mit den Spank Spike Felgen aber auch nicht die richtige Wahl 

Ich fände übrigens einen roten Laufradsatz besser als die polierte Felgen. Ich denke das beisst sich sonst mit dem RAW Rahmen. Dann würde ich aber mit den restlichen roten Teilen geizen bzw. nur schwarze verbauen. Sofern die Felgen nur rot gepulvert sind sowieso, sonst verträgt es sich nicht mit dem rot Elox.


----------



## pfalz (26. April 2011)

Würde am ehesten zu schwarzen Felgen und Speichen, dazu rote Naben und eventuell rote Speichennippel tendieren...


----------



## sluette (26. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann ist der Laufradsatz mit den Spank Spike Felgen aber auch nicht die richtige Wahl



darum habe ich ja oben geschrieben das sie meinen vorstellungen optisch nahezu entsprechen, denn (der aufmerksame leser hat aufgepasst):



sluette schrieb:


> laufräder: _hope pro 2 naben (rot) / *alex supra 28 chrom* / rote dt alu _



... so der plan ...

mal sehen, bis ich zu den laufrädern komme werde ich meinem sohn noch die ein oder andere windel machen können...


----------



## dreamdeep (27. April 2011)

Den ursprünglichen Plan mit den Supra 28 finde ich deutlich sympathischer als die Spank Laufräder


----------



## sluette (27. April 2011)

auch in polished ? gerade das macht mich ja unsicher ...


----------



## dreamdeep (27. April 2011)

Das war nur auf die Felgen selbst bezogen, nicht auf die Farbe. Wie gesagt, fände ich einen roten Laufradsatz besser als poliert. Noch besser würde mir allerdings ein komplett schwarzer Laufradsatz und aonsonsten nur ein paar wenige rote Farbtupter gefallen


----------



## sluette (27. April 2011)

rote naben sind gesetzt, die vr liegt ja hier schon... 
mist, bin wieder verunsichert! schöne probleme


----------



## stuk (27. April 2011)

mach lieber nicht zuviel rot
denn verschiedene rottöne versauen den hochwertigen anspruch und es soll ja kein kirmesrad werden.
felgen polished mit roten nippeln fände ich zum RAW-Rahmen und den roten pro2 klasse!


----------



## sluette (28. April 2011)

that was fast !:






und genau das wollte ich sehen:
















so, jetzt werde ich mich erstmal drann machen die kiste zu säubern... 

und sorry für die schlechte qualität, iPhone halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (28. April 2011)

Wow, eben Schweißporno! 

Stand gerade auch vor der Wahl: Götz oder selbst ablaugen.
Natürlich habe ich den schwereren Weg gewählt 

Hier das Ergebnis, traue mich nicht direkt das Bild zu posten und will Dir nicht Deinen Thread zuspamen. Zwar kein N, aber ebenfalls "Made in Germany" 

Denke mein RO20 beize ich auch wieder selbst ab


----------



## sluette (28. April 2011)

der rahmen ist übrigens genau 100g leichter geworden:


----------



## sluette (29. April 2011)

so, habe nun rot eloxierte alex supra 30 felgen und silberne sapim force 2,2/1,8/2.0 speichen geordert. bin mal gespannt wie das rot zum hope rot passt und wie's hinterher mit dem raw rahmen ausschaut...


----------



## sluette (30. April 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich den schwereren Weg gewählt



ist ein hot chilli, oder? selber möchte ich das abbeizen nicht machen, ich stell mir das extrem sche55e vor.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2011)

Sehr schön! Immer unglaublich was es doch ausmacht, wenn die Schweißnähte nicht unter Pulver versteckt sind. Polierst Du den Rahmen?


----------



## sluette (30. April 2011)

hey dreamer, ich habe ja schon in deinem thread vermutet das ich deine doku-qualität nicht halten kann...

also, ich konnte es nicht abwarten und die kamera war gerade mit dem rest meiner familee auf dem kinderspielplatz:

radl mit stahlwolle gebürstet (danke für den tip), sticker drauf, steuersatz und gabel drinn (noch nicht gekürzt) und sattelklemme drauf. bisher ist alles silber, entgegen meiner vorstellung. der silberne hope headset lag hier noch rum, sieht aber fantastisch aus wie ich finde. aber schaut selbst:





















als nächstes stehen die bohrungen für die HS zughalter unterm unterrohr an. hoffe das bekomme ich nächste woche hin. und versprochen - mit bildern.

dann habe ich noch negative nachricht aus dem headqauter bekommen, die ausfallenden sind erst in 4 wochen lieferbar.
was ich mich aber auf die idee gebracht hat die dinger selber zu bauen, und zwar für 12mm steckachse und mit pm aufnahme, mal sehen ob das was wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (30. April 2011)

sexy beast

woher stammen die kreise am yoke?


----------



## sluette (30. April 2011)

ich habe zuerst an schamhaare gedacht, aber mir fehlt keins... 

keine ahnung, sieht irgendwie nach fräser aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2011)

Das sind Yokekreise 

Sieht sehr gut aus, gefällt mir mit den silbernen Teilen 

Der Tipp mit der Stahlwolle swtammt übriuegns von Meister KHUJAND


----------



## sluette (30. April 2011)

brauche nochmal einen tip!
also, vorbau / lenker ist schon gesetzt, ebenfalls silbernen hope AM / FR vorbau (70mm X 0°) und der oben gezeigte rote raceface atlas AM lenker. nun zur stütze, eigentlich fahre ich ja nix anderes als thomson, die ja auch in silber lieferbar ist. nun hatte ich überlegt ob's nicht optisch eine rote sein könnte, passend zum lenker. hat jemand ahnung wer rote stützen baut, mir ist nur tune eingefallen. oder doch lieber eine silberne thomson ...


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2011)

silberne Thomson


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> silberne thomson



+1


----------



## habbadu (30. April 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> brauche nochmal einen tip!
> also, vorbau / lenker ist schon gesetzt, ebenfalls silbernen hope AM / FR vorbau (70mm X 0°) und der oben gezeigte rote raceface atlas AM lenker. nun zur stütze, eigentlich fahre ich ja nix anderes als thomson, die ja auch in silber lieferbar ist. nun hatte ich überlegt ob's nicht optisch eine rote sein könnte, passend zum lenker. hat jemand ahnung wer rote stützen baut, mir ist nur tune eingefallen. oder doch lieber eine silberne thomson ...



Rote Sattelstütze -> 
http://www.reverse-components.com/de/parts_sattelst.html

Silberne Sattelstütze -> Sehen Kratzer speziell an silbernen Stützen nicht besonders häßlich aus


----------



## sluette (30. April 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> Rote Sattelstütze ->
> http://www.reverse-components.com/de/parts_sattelst.html
> 
> Silberne Sattelstütze -> Sehen Kratzer speziell an silbernen Stützen nicht besonders häßlich aus




reverse? was ist das? haben die geschichte? 

von thomson habe ich zwei schwarze stützen im helius AM und in argon CC, die sehen eigentlich auch nach 2 jahren noch tiptop aus. gleiches erwarte ich von der silbernen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. April 2011)

Stütze und Vorbau sollten die gleiche Farbe haben.
Daher silberne Stütze!
Schaut schon extrem Klasse aus.


----------



## stuk (1. Mai 2011)

schön ist es geworden
nehme ne silberne thomson. schön und sehr gut.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (6. Mai 2011)

bin gerade beruflich unterwegs, darum geht's langsamer voran als gedacht.
gestern sind aber die felgen und speichen zuhause angekommen, bin schon gespannt. falls mein bett sich heute nacht also genauso unkomfortabel anfühlt wie das im hotel letzte nacht, weiss ich schon was ich mache...
der vorbau sollte auch so langsam ankommen, hoffe da ist bei dhl nix schief gelaufen. 
und dann sind da noch die extraarbeiten wie HS ISCG und die nietmuttern für die HS zugführung. letzteres sollte am we über die bühne gehen...


----------



## sluette (7. Mai 2011)

die felgen sind gestern angekommen:







die farbe kommt auf den bildern nicht richtig rüber, passt aber ganz gut zu hope rot. was mich ein wenig entäusct ist das tatsächliche gewicht: 493g anstatt der ausgeschriebenen 470g. 

gesamtgewicht des vr rades geht dann noch gerade in ordnung:






hier noch ein bild von den speichen und nippeln:






momentan hab ich das rad nur eingespeicht hier stehen. zentriert wird morgen.

i gfrei mi...


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Mai 2011)

Bin gespannt auf das fertige Laufrad, wird bestimmt gut. Welche Speichen sind denn verbaut?


----------



## sluette (8. Mai 2011)

ok, ich konnte heute nacht schlecht schlafen...











so, 5 mal abgedrückt und ich bin happy für's erste. mal sehen wann die hr nabe kommt.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> ... Welche Speichen sind denn verbaut?



ach ja, DT Revolution 2.0-1.8-2.0 ...


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Mai 2011)

Das Laufrad ist echt sehr schön geworden! Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, obwohl ich bunte Naben eigentlich nicht mag. Bin sehr gespannt, wie es RAW Rahmen wirkt.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Mai 2011)

Ja, net übel für ein farbiges Rad. Aber auf jeden Fall Decals runter machen !


----------



## sluette (9. Mai 2011)

die alexrims decals sind auch nicht 100% nach meinem geschmack aber felgen ganz ohne decals finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd. ich werde erstmal sehen wie's wirkt wenn's komplett ist. dauert aber noch ...


----------



## sluette (14. Mai 2011)

heute konnte ich endlich mal wieder ein wenig weiter basteln.

als erstes bekam ich eine mail von meiner packstation:










das endergebniss schaut dann so aus:






gewicht ist soweit ok für ein AM / FR hinterrad:






und im set schaut's so aus:






als nächstes standen heute die bohrungen und das setzen der nietmuttern für die HS schaltzugführung unterseites unterrohr an:






dann gibt's noch was zum schaltkonzept zu berichten:

2010er sram X9 trigger + 2010 X0 blackbox midcage schaltwerk. letzteres ist noch altbestand. geplant war ein shortcage, ich werde aber erstmal das midcage testen. 
















so, morgen werde ich mich mal an die bremsen machen...


----------



## sluette (21. Mai 2011)

sooo, mal wieder was neues aus der hardtail ecke...

Brakes:

verbaut werden soll ein alte hope mono 4, bj 2006, also die schwarze ausführung. wie der zufall so will hatte ich das glück diese woche einen IS bremssattel gegen einen PM sattel zu tauschen.
somit werde ich vorne eine aktuelle 203er scheibe fahren (die gezackte) und hinten eine original 180er (rund). passt zwar optisch nicht ganz wie gewünscht, ich hoffe aber irgendwann die gelegenheit zu haben einen weiteren PM sattel zu finden um dann hinten eine aktuelle 183er scheibe zu fahren.
die borecaps am sattel und hebel der pumpen habe ich gegen schwarze getauscht. zusammen mit der schwarzen goodridge leitung samt schwarzen fittings ergibt das ein fast komplett schwarze bremsanlage .

hier einige bilder:

sattel HR:






sattel VR original und nach tausch der borcaps:










hier die sättel eingebaut mit scheiben:










und hier die goodridge leitung mit schwarzen fittings:










sooo, und dann kam noch endlich das neue schaltauge von nicolai:






ich warte sehnlichst auf den vorbau, dann könnte die lenkzentrale angegangen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (23. Mai 2011)

update: Sitzecke !

heute ist die stütze gekommen. die eigentlich geplante thomson elite ist einer USE sumo gewichen. habe sie schlichtweg sehr günstig im markt hier gefunden. die verarbeitung ist tiptop auf thomson level, gewicht nicht wesentlich höher. was mir noch du denken gibt ist die art der klemmung, scheint so als könne sich der sattel nach hinten drehen bei einer harten, unkontrollierten belastung. aber mal sehen. hier einige bilder:











als sattel kommt mein alter specialized ???? zum einsatz. schön schrömmelig, x-tausend km hinter sich aber sehr angenehm zu fahren:






habe heute ein versandbereitschaft von H&S und HiBike erhalten. reifen, innenlager, kette, kassette und diverse kleinteile sind somit unterwegs. wenn endlich der vorbau kommt könnte die karre am nächsten we startklar sein. allerdings erst als testversion, denn ich möchte die HS geschichte erst über innenlagerklemmung testen bevor zum schweissgerät gegriffen wird...


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Mai 2011)

Schon geil° Beeindruckend wie du dich so ums Detail kümmerst. 

Wiso keine roten Borecaps?


----------



## stuk (23. Mai 2011)

bei der Stütze hätte ich die gleichen Bedenken.
Bei Bontrager und CB haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht, das die mit der Zeit und bei "Landungen im Sattel" wackelig und kippelig wird.
Aber vielleicht kann die USE das ja besser.
mfg


----------



## Garrett (23. Mai 2011)

Woher hastn die schwarzen Fittings?


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Mai 2011)

Garrett schrieb:


> Woher hastn die schwarzen Fittings?



ich bin mal so frei: Klick


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kann die USE das ja besser.



Ja, kann sie. Man muss die Schraube aber schon recht fest anziehen. Ich habe keinen Drehmoment-Schlüssel, aber bisher funktionierten meine beiden Stützen ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garrett (23. Mai 2011)

@fibbs: thx!


----------



## sluette (24. Mai 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> ... Wiso keine roten Borecaps?



ich weiss nicht, ich finde eine komplett schwarze mono4 schon extrem schön. habe ich damals beim tag der offenen tür beim bikebauer in rating zum erstenmal gesehen. habe ich dann aber wieder verwoerfen und es hat dann auch ein wenig gedauert bis ich die ...



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei: Klick



... schwarzen fittings bei goodridge gefunden habe.

kleiner SLuette Brain Brake Exkurse gefällig?
wie man heute so gerne sagt und obwohl ich das wort extrem hasse, bin ich wohl hope "fanboy" der ersten stunde, eigentlich genau wie bei nicolai. ich bin total von der qualität (technisch und optisch) überzeugt und gerne bereit ein paar extra  dafür zu bezahlen. obwohl, wenn man sich mal die preise genau anschaut und vergleicht hope gar nicht so teuer ist, vor allem nicht bei naben, headset, etc... und bei den bremsen kann man auch diskutieren was wohl günstiger ist, a) wenn die cnc-automaten reihenweise teile ausspucken oder wenn b) druckgussteile anschließend cnc bearbeitet werden müssen. 
ich habe in den letzten 20jahren auch diverse maguras und (einmal) avid gefahren, hilft nix, ich komme immer wieder auf hope zurück. andere mögen besser sein, sind 5g leichter, haben einen noch exakteren druckpunkt, ein bischen mehr power oder sind ein bischen mehr standhafter... obwohl... gegen meine V2 kommt keine an ... 
schaut euch aber mal die fräsarbeiten im detail an, da kommt kein gelutschtes formula italo design oder kein deutsches hightech material aus dem backofen mit. alternativ würde ich max, tr!ckstuff oder (gott habe sie selig) frank indurstries in betracht ziehen. 
was ich allerdings bei hope vermisse, ist ein radialpumpen design wie es ganz früher mal sie hope pro hatte. aus diesem grund habe ich im hope forum den thread - Hope Tuning Gallery - aufgemacht, indem ich dokuementieren wollte wie ich die hier fürs Argon verwendeten Mono4 sättel mit der goodridge leitung und eben diesen alten pro hebeln im radialpumpen design verheiraten wollte. der thread ist noch nciht beendet, aber leider bin ich beim testen schon wieder auf das alte hebel-quietsch problem gestossen welches auftritt weil die hebel einfach und ohne kunststofflager auf aluschrauben gelagert sind. darum werde ich die sättel hier auch mit passenden mini pumpen bestücken. vielleicht werde ich die hebel der pro pumpen mal aufbohren und mit den lagerbuchsen der letzten mini serie versehen, das braucht aber noch zeit. 
so exkurs zuende, weiter im thema...


----------



## Splash (24. Mai 2011)

Schick sind die Hope Bremsen auf jeden Fall, wie gut die wirken kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Und ich stimme Dir zu, preislich liegen die Hope Komponenten in der Tat im Rahmen und im Bezug auf bestimmte Parts bin ich auch bei Hope angekommen, im speziellen bei den Naben ...


----------



## sluette (25. Mai 2011)

wenn der postbote dreimal klingelt...

heute war eigentlich fast weihnachten bei mir!
kette, kassette, reifen, innenlager, iscg aufnahme, kleinteile und - worüber ich mich am meisten gefreut habe - endlich ist der vorbau angekommen:













somit kann ich die kiste am WE zusammen bauen


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Mai 2011)

Schöner Vorbau! Viel Spaß beim zusammenbauen


----------



## sluette (26. Mai 2011)

so, heute sind die gepimpten HS kurbeln fertig geworden:






sie sind leider sehr dunkel geworden, was wohl am schmidematerial liegt. aber mit dem raw pimpkit gefällts mir ganz gut. bin mal gespannt wie sie am bike wirken...


----------



## stuk (26. Mai 2011)

das wird "stylish"


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Wo hast Du die denn eloxieren lassen?


----------



## sluette (26. Mai 2011)

Fischer Oberflächentechnik in Witten. www.fot.de


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Danke! Warte jetzt schon seit 5 Monaten auf die Teile fürs AM von Mad und hab es nun aufgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (26. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> das wird "stylish"



oh, ne... seit dem ich in mülheim arbeite und jeden morgen (wenn ich nicht mit dem rad fahre) bei frisör "stylisch" vorbeifahren kann ich dieses wort nicht mehr hören ;-)...

die maxxis ardent 2,25 sind mittlerweile montiert, positive überraschung habe ich dabei auf der waage erlebt. der eine wiegt gerade 609g, der andere 625g, bei versprochenen 645g wohl gemerkt.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Gib bitte bescheid wenn Du zum testen gekommen bist, könnte ich mir gut fürs HR am AC vorstellen.


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gib bitte bescheid wenn Du zum testen gekommen bist, könnte ich mir gut fürs HR am AC vorstellen.



Ich hatte ihn in 2.4 hinten im FR und fand ihn gut.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn in 2.4 hinten im FR und fand ihn gut.


Ja, aber die 2.25er sollen etwas anders sein, da die Stollen nicht so hoch sind, deshalb interessiert mich speziell diese Größe. Auf dem AM fahre ich auch die Ardents in 2.6 und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## sluette (27. Mai 2011)

die 2,4er fahre ich auf dem AM, die sind auch noch sehr neu. vielleicht bekomme ich am we ein vergleichsbild hin.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> die 2,4er fahre ich auf dem AM, die sind auch noch sehr neu. vielleicht bekomme ich am we ein vergleichsbild hin.



Das wäre spitze, schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## sluette (29. Mai 2011)

cockipit ist mittlerweile komplett aber zum testen werde ich dieses WE leider noch nicht kommen da ich noch zwei probleme habe:

a) habe ich wahrscheinlich die original schrauben mit der die collar plate der HS am ISCG adapter montiert wird verschlonst... mal sehen wo ich neue her bekomme, vielleicht kann mein freund mir auch welche passend drehen.

b) bekomme ich mein X0 schaltwerk nicht repariert. ich habe zwar mittlerweile die kunststoff-gewinde-inserts für die schaltweg-begrenzungs-schrauben bekommen, es hapert aber noch bei der zerlegung. die bolzen an der parallelführung lassen sich einfach ausbauen, da stecken aber jetzt noch zusätzlich kunststoffhülsen drinn und wie die rausgehen habe ich noch nicht verstanden.

ausserdem fehlen mir noch pedale, hatte ich irgendwie total vergessen.
eigentlich hätte ich auch gerne das syntace number nine pedal am argon, weil es am helius so klasse funktioniert. leider kann syntace aber mal wieder keinen liefertermin nennen... bin mir also noch nicht was eine alternative ist, oder ob ich mir ein billiges kaufen soll um dann auf's syntace zu wechseln.
mein dealer bekommt diese woche ein lieferung blackspire sub 4 pedale, die werde ich mir mal anschauen...


----------



## stuk (29. Mai 2011)

sudpin III pro in silber?


----------



## sluette (29. Mai 2011)

jaaaa, finde ich nicht schlecht, guter freund fährt sie auch und ist sehr zufrieden. ich will aber was anderes, finde die blackspire ganz schön.

so, heute habe ich mal gebastelt und mir ersatz für die original schrauben der HS collar plate angefertigt:






ich weiss, nicht schön aber mit geschichte. es sind original shimano schrauben der ersten xt v-brakes, die retro fans mögens mir verzeihen.

ich werde sie nur temporär einbauen, bis die ersatzteile geliefert sind.

so, hier die angebaute collar plate:






und hier dir fertig montierte HS:





sorry für die schlechte bild qualität, hatte nur das iPhone zur verfügung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (29. Mai 2011)

Mit was für Stahlwolle hast du den Rahmen gebürstet? Irgendwas besonderes?


----------



## sluette (29. Mai 2011)

nö, beim praktiker einen griff ins regal...


----------



## softbiker (30. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte mal gerne Fotos von deiner eigens angeschweisste HS-Aufnahme gesehen.
Wäre das möglich?


----------



## sluette (30. Mai 2011)

ich habe die schweisslösung noch nicht implementiert weil ich schlichtweg noch niemanden gefunden habe der mir den adapter fräsen will oder kann ... also werde ich erstmal - entgegen der freigabe von sram - testen ob ein, über's innenlager geklemmter, ISCG adapter dem drehmoment der HS standhält. wie schon weiter oben berichtet funktioniert das am cube fritzz eines guten freundes sehr gut. ich werde die zeichnung meines adapters aber mal bei myhammer.de einstellen, mal sehen ob was dabei raus kommt...

bilder vom geklemmten adapter kann ich gerne heute abend nachreichen...


----------



## stuk (30. Mai 2011)

hast du wegen dem adapter mal beim kalle nachgefragt?


----------



## sluette (30. Mai 2011)

ja habe ich. sowohl nach einem komplettumbau auf HS ISCG als auch nur nach einem ISCG rohling.
die komplettlösung wurde sofort als zu teuer abgelehnt. ich glaube hierbei verwendet nicolai generell ein 73mm innenlagergehäuse, das vom argon ist aber nur 68. somit scheidet die komplettlösung wohl schonmal aus. und rohlingen werden wohl erst gar nicht verkauft.
vielleicht findet sich noch einer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ich habe die schweisslösung noch nicht implementiert weil ich schlichtweg noch niemanden gefunden habe der mir den adapter fräsen will oder kann ... also werde ich erstmal - entgegen der freigabe von sram - testen ob ein, über's innenlager geklemmter, ISCG adapter dem drehmoment der HS standhält. wie schon weiter oben berichtet funktioniert das am cube fritzz eines guten freundes sehr gut. ich werde die zeichnung meines adapters aber mal bei myhammer.de einstellen, mal sehen ob was dabei raus kommt...
> 
> bilder vom geklemmten adapter kann ich gerne heute abend nachreichen...



gerne


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2011)

hier wie gewünscht die bilder der geklemmten iscg aufnahme:











dank dieses geilen forums hier, habe ich nun doch noch einen netten fräser kennen gelernt, der mir nach meinen vorstellungen einen ISCG halter anfertigt. somit steht der schweissausführung nichts mehr im wege .

mittlerweile ist das cockpit fertig: 
















und auch die letzten fehlenden bauteile sind eingetroffen und bereits montiert:











jetzt heisst's eigentlich nur noch bremse entlüften und ab nach draussen für ein paar ordentliche bilder schießen !


----------



## Ge!st (1. Juni 2011)

Sieht chic aus  Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass die Klemmung des ISCG-Adapters dem Drehmoment standhält.

Die Blackspire sind richtig gut. Ich hatte mir die Pedale als Überbrückung gekauft, bis andere Pedale lieferbar gewesen wäre, doch seit dem sind sie am TFR dran und verrichten tadellos ihren Dienst


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2011)

Welche Blackspire sind das ? Die Sub 4 oder die Sub 3 ?


----------



## sluette (1. Juni 2011)

Sub4, 350g mit cromo achse nach beschreibung, ich hab's aber noch nicht geprüft.


----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2011)

Jetzt laß Dich nicht so feiern und zeig endlich ein Foto vom Gesamtkunstwerk 

Wirklich genial Deine Aufbaudoku, leider habe ich für so etwas keine Geduld, da die Bikes immer zu schnell aufgebaut werden


----------



## sluette (1. Juni 2011)

sitze im büro, schaue mir den erlanger nieselregen an und warte auf das taxi zum heimflug nach DUS... 
morgen gibt's bilder, versprochen! oder ?


----------



## stuk (1. Juni 2011)

oooohhhh
in DUS ist grade sommer und gleich gehts auf die Trails


----------



## c_w (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn 17.5 Grad dein Sommer sind, dann will ich nicht deinen Winter erleben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. Juni 2011)

habe ich heute morgen beim abflug auch gesehen...
in erlangen ist's heute so wie gestern im ruhrgebeat. die franken hat, nicht so richtig auf zack


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Juni 2011)

Bin auch schon sehr gespannt, die Bilder von oben lassen ein spitzen Bike erwarten


----------



## sluette (2. Juni 2011)

geduld, geduld... 
ich habe mal eine teileliste zusammengestellt, allerdings habe ich's verschlampt alle gewichte zu messen. mal sehen was ich noch nachholen kann.
was mich ein wenig entäuscht ist das die 5mm jackwire endhülsen für die schaltaussenhüllen weder in die entsprechende bohrung vom X9 schaltwerk, noch in nicolais pimp führung für die HS passen...
werde also die aussenhülle nochmal neu machen können.

der nächste schritt ist dann erstmal die ausführung der HS ISCG zu testen.

ja, und dann schwirren mir da noch so geschichten im hirn rum wie komplett neue ausfallenden für X12 und PM standard... mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## Ge!st (2. Juni 2011)

Sind nicht bis 4,5 mm für Schaltzüge bzw. Schaltzugaußenhüllen und was darüberliegt, also 5 mm dann schon für Bremszüge bzw. Bremszugaußenhüllen.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juni 2011)

@slueette

Habe gerade diesen Thread entdeckt und gesehen, dass du die dicke Pulverbeschichtung entfernt hast....

Daher nun meine Frage, wie du sie entfernt hast und wie lange du dafür gebraucht hast?

Habe nämlich ein ähnliches Projekt vor mit meinem (noch) roten Argon CC....


----------



## sluette (2. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Daher nun meine Frage, wie du sie entfernt hast und wie lange du dafür gebraucht hast?



schau mal bei http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichten.de/ nach, kostet ca. 20 + porto und dauert ca 10-14 tage.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juni 2011)

Ach so, der Götz (kenne ich) macht das auch? Ist ja bei mir um die Ecke.... 

Danke, dann bringe ich meinen auch mal dahin!


----------



## sluette (3. Juni 2011)

sooo, hier einige bilder vom teststatus "iscg klemmhalterung":






















bis auf eine begleitfahrt meiner tochter mit dem laufrad hat's noch nicht zu mehr gerreicht. sonntag wird's aber eingeweiht, i gfrei mi !


----------



## Ge!st (3. Juni 2011)

WOW ein Traum von einem Hardtail 

Ich bin immer wieder hin und weg, was für super Bikes von euch hier aufgebaut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (3. Juni 2011)

eigentlich ja ganz chic, 
aber mach doch die Hope Aufkleber und die LRS Decals ab...

-> mehr understatement -> noch geiler


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2011)

sehr schön geworden - aber der hope aufkleber is echt störend ...


----------



## sluette (3. Juni 2011)

vielen dank. 
über die alexrims sticker lässt sich streiten, die hope sticker bleiben. das rad fährt ohne sehr schwammig, quietscht, ist nahezu instabil... 




scheint was spirituelles zu sein...


----------



## stuk (4. Juni 2011)

das ist ja mal schön und gut geworden.


----------



## Diman (4. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> vielen dank.
> die hope sticker bleiben. das rad fährt ohne sehr schwammig, quietscht, ist nahezu instabil...


Stimmt genau.


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juni 2011)

@diman : was rennt auf deinem avatar ? igel mit schwanz ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szamarmadar (4. Juni 2011)

Endlich kann man es komplett sehen und muss nich seine Imagination bemühen.....schönes Rad...ich bin ja ein gaaaaanz kleines bisschen neidisch.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2011)

Ist echt ein super schönes Argon geworden, Glückwunsch 

... und ich bin auch für ohne Alexrims Sticker


----------



## Bacara (5. Juni 2011)

Ich wär auch für ohne Felgenaufkleber

Sonst ist das Rad super 
Wobei es mich doch interessieren würde, wie sich ne rote Sattelklemme macht


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2011)

sooo, die jungfernfahrt hat's heute mit auszeichnung gemeistert und der geklemmte ISCG halter hält ohne probleme der HS stand .
die supra30 felgen scheinen sehr steif zu sein, im vergleich zu den flows an meinem AM kommt das sehr gut zur geltung. liegt vielleicht aber auch am bocksteifen hinterbau des argons... 
vielen dank an alle die mit tips und tricks zur seite standen.
falls die schweisslösung des ISCG noch nötig ist werde ich es hier kunt tun. und wenn das mit den neuen ausfallenden wirklichkeit wird auch, ansonsten war's das von meiner seite...


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> die supra30 felgen scheinen sehr steif zu sein, im vergleich zu den flows an meinem AM kommt das sehr gut zur geltung. liegt vielleicht aber auch am bocksteifen hinterbau des argons...



Interessant. Bei gleichen Speichen und Einspeichqualität?

Auf jedenfall viel Spaß mit dem Argon und allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## Ge!st (5. Juni 2011)

Sluette, das hört sich doch gut an 



> allzeit gute Fahrt


Dem möchte ich mich anschließen.


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...Bei gleichen Speichen und Einspeichqualität?...



speichen sind identisch, dt competition 2.0/1.8/2.0. 
qualität... ich baue meine laufräder seit ca. 15 jahren selber zusammen und gebe mir immer viel mühe dabei. ich arbeite da aber nach gefühl und benutze weder messuhren noch tensiometer. meiner meinung ist das bei mtb laufrädern völlig ausreichend (artgerechter einsatz vorrausgesetzt), bei rr laufrädern würde ich sowas vielleicht auch nutzen. also 100% identisch ist die qualität nicht.


----------



## sluette (7. Juni 2011)

mögliches upgrade:
ich mache mir gerade gedanken über eine reverb stütze. hatte mal eine ks 900i im AM und war eigentlich vom konzept überzeugt, allerdings nicht von deren qualität. 
was mich von der reverb abhält ist dass sie nicht in mein farbkonzept passt, was meint ihr?


----------



## Diman (7. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @diman : was rennt auf deinem avatar ? igel mit schwanz ???


 







__

Das Argon ist ein Hammer, vor allem mit dem eloxierten Hammersmidt.


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> sooo, hier einige bilder vom teststatus "iscg klemmhalterung":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. Juni 2011)

advanced cable holder made in china... logo schaut stuhl aus aber das rot elox ist nett, oder?


----------

